# POSTFIX unter SUSE 8.1 smtp-auth



## sulzix (23. Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen

Bin dran den Postfix mailserver zu aktivieren. Habe verschiedene Tutos und sogar ein deutsches Buch... ABER Postfix will nicht so recht.

Habe SMTP AUTH aktiviert und die verschiedensten Einstellungen getätigt aber wenn ich ein mail senden will so bricht Postfix (in dem log ersichtlich) den Anmeldvorgang ab mit folgendem Kommentar (aus der log datei):

postfix/smtpd[4334]: connect from unknown[192.168.4.5

postfix läuft auf einem server mit 2 netzwerkkarten (192.168.3.4 und 192.168.4.4)

in der acces tabelle  (db) habe ich '192.168. ' einegegeben und trotzdem kennt es 192.168.4.5 nicht...

Wo könnte der Hund begraben sein?

Gruss

sulzix


----------

